# Halloween Induced ADHD



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I think this is becoming a sickness.I usually have No problems staying focused and on-task.But right now I have so many ideas and things that I want to work on.I cant stay focused on JUST one thing.LOL.Its getting annoying!I have about 3 projects going at once and Im already planning more.Im going to be insane by the time halloween gets here.Anyone else have this problem?:googly: :googly: :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

LMAO! "going to be insane by time Halloween gets here"


Still laughing!!!!

If you don't believe you are, you are! LOL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I feel your pain!!!! For some reason I have been feeling a little anxious lately tooo. Usually the two weeks before Halloween I get where I can't even sleep because my mind keeps racing regarding all the projects that I started or just trying to keep up with the "Halloween things to do List". but for some reason it seems to be starting now.


----------



## ghostie (May 15, 2006)

I kinda like having a few irons in the fire at once because I can float to each project depending on what I'm in the mood to work on. I do understand the anxiety though. I've made a list and keep it on my fridge. When I finish a prop or a section of a prop I go cross it off the list. I'm a simpleton and enjoy the act of doing that. Whatever works!


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

I definitely know what you are talking about. This morning, I was making a detailed list of what to put in the goodie bags I'm putting together for TOTers, doing price comparisons between novelty companies, etc.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

ghostie said:


> I kinda like having a few irons in the fire at once because I can float to each project depending on what I'm in the mood to work on. I do understand the anxiety though. I've made a list and keep it on my fridge. When I finish a prop or a section of a prop I go cross it off the list. I'm a simpleton and enjoy the act of doing that. Whatever works!


I like lists too. And having a few projects on the go at once actually saves time I think, because as one is setting, or drying or whatever, you can work on another.

I find keeping a notebook of ideas helps with the 'racing mind'. I have a binder that I stuff everything into so i don't have to think about it over and over. Just add to the page and close the book til I am ready to begin. I always add pictures and notes.. all year, as I find or think of them. I have an idea board downstairs, so when I start a project I can take out all my notes and pictures and stick them all over the board to help me along.

And its very handy to keep a shopping list right by your work area... running low on something or need something for your prop, add to list so you dont forget.

Thats how I operate best. I can't trust my own mind to do the remembering.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I think I will be getting myself a daily planner.I already have a folder with all of my ideas and projects Etc.I can plan out certain times each day to work on each project,School work.and of course...my other household duties


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

My whole life feels a bit like that! I'm not anxious about my Halloween preps, maybe because it feels so normal to be spinning from one thing to another without a breath between - and back again - and never really finishing much of anything. Either that or I'm deep in denial - always that possibility.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Ghostie nailed it - make a list - but dont be a slave to it... lots of times its more fun to hop around on projects - keeps things fresh and interesting.

Having said that - I'm most creative under a looming deadline - so it maybe just that far off deadline is harder to focus on.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I feel your pain. I've got a 2 1/2 page list of projects I wanted to have done this year. Seems that every time I cross one off, I think of something else to take it's place. To top it off, it was too hot during the heat wave to work on anything outside and now we've had a week of rain and nothing is drying! I don't know how I'll get it all done, but I'll be happy if 75% is done and I'll work on the rest for next year. What am I doing here wasting all this prop building time? M...U..S...T G...E...T B...U...S...Y


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

they're coming to take us away hee hee ho ho to the funny farm where halloween's beautiful all the time. they're coming to take us away


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I live in this world. I HAVE to have about 10 projects going at the same time. It drives my wife nuts. But then when it all comes together, you have a bunch of stuff at the same time.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I tend to work better under pressure, but over the past few years have learned not to put too much on my plate as far as plans/projects. I have two main projects this year which are very "do-able", providng I don't run into major snags. I also need to accumulate a lot of small items to flesh out some scenes I'm working on. "IF" I have time to spare, I have another small project on the back burner I could do, but if not this year, I'll survive. I have stressed myself out too many times trying to incorporate too many new ideas into my display, and in the end, it's not worth it and I just wind up frustrated. I started much earlier this year (last year was putting paint on a project Halloween afternoon at 4:00 p.m.!) so think I have a nice cushion of time. It's a good feeling!


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

halloweengirl said:


> right now I have so many ideas and things that I want to work on.I cant stay focused on JUST one thing...Anyone else have this problem?


Welcome to my world. I'm pretty sure I have undiagnosed ADHD or at least ADD. I have the hardest time finishing ANY projects that I start


----------

